# Jinma tractor



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone have or know where I can get a service manual for a jinma284le tractor. I have to pull the motor apart to find where the water is coming from.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

try Vitek.Vellum.cz i got a manual for 250 ninga (free download) yesturday, an look at some more could not say if they have it or not, but this is the only free download site i haveseen that was actually free


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will check that out thanks man.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

rmax said:


> try Vitek.Vellum.cz i got a manual for 250 ninga (free download) yesturday, an look at some more could not say if they have it or not, but this is the only free download site i haveseen that was actually free


you sure that website is right cause it takes me to some photo gallery.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

when i went to the vitek.vellum.cz site i looked for the one saying 250 ninga pdf service manual free download, which took me to another site for the actual download (cannot rember what it was) thats where i saw the different manuals, like i said i do not know if that manual will be there or not, just thought it might help


----------

